

San Francisco’s minimum wage will rise again to $10.55 - pebb
http://www.sfexaminer.com/local/2012/12/san-francisco-s-minimum-wage-will-rise-again-1055

======
sp332
"voters approved a local ordinance tying the minimum wage to the regional rate
of inflation" Isn't inflation naturally affected by wages (among other
things)? So this creates a feedback loop driving inflation upward.

This whole situation reminds me of the "B Ark" from Hitchhiker's Guide to the
Galaxy. A whole planet schemed to get rid of people they felt were in useless
jobs (e.g. telephone cleaners, and hair dressers). If the minimum wage in SF
is now $10.55, who will sweep the floors?

In the story, the rest of the planet was soon wiped out by a telephone-born
virus or something :)

~~~
pebb
Robots, doh!

~~~
muzz
No, the same people that do it today. Only difference is they'll get paid 3%
more per hour.

~~~
sp332
FTA: "The study by economist Aaron Yelowitz concludes that earlier studies
failed to recognize groups who are losing out on work opportunities because of
the higher labor cost — specifically teenagers."

So, it won't be the same people. There will be fewer teenagers in the
workforce.

~~~
muzz
That would be what the article points out as "funded by a restaurant and
beverage industry lobbyist". That industry has an interest in keeping the
minimum wage lower.

